# Ames Cfs



## Mad Sander (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anyone here run the Ames Bazooka Continuous Flow System? I was thinking about investing in one. Do you guys think it is worth it?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I personally think having to drag a hose around is harder than pumping it. They need an electric pump with a foot control. Maybe some have this already. When I started we never had power on the job. Framers used generators.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

yes.....if you have a big commercial job with stand up boards ....personally I don't like to run it on horizontal


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> I personally think having to drag a hose around is harder than pumping it.


 this is the reason why I don't like it on horizontal


----------

